# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Kingston reggae tour

## Soon Come

Will be in Kingston for two days in October and would like to take an "insiders guide to reggae" music tour.  Anyone know a musician, producer or reggae music insider who could take us around?  Also, what's the best way to get from Kingston to Mo Bay?

----------


## ackee

http://www.knutsfordexpress.com/inde...d=47&Itemid=55    affordable, comfortable, reliable, safe ,air conditioned

http://www.jaculture.com/   speak to Karen   Jamaica Cultural Enterprise  ...ck out her facebook page also.

----------


## Soon Come

thank you, will check it out.  Does anyone ever fly to Mo Bay?  Just looking to save time.

----------


## ackee

I tried that once, didnt work..with all the time yu spend for security ck , the bus got to Mobay  at the same time..sometimes the flights get delayed too. This bus is a coach with a/c and only makes a couple scheduled stops.\There might be flights from Tinson Pen but I imagine it will be expensive
for intra island flights, ck this link

http://www.seejamaicacheaply.com/che...s_jamaica.html

----------

